# Moving my Tegus in with eachother



## crox (Jun 16, 2011)

Remember me? Didn't think so. haha, But im back and i need some help.

My picture of my tegu was lucky enough to win the All American Tegu Photo contest a couple years back and since my two tegus have grown and i needed some expert opinion on when i should start trying to move my All American in with my B&W in their Adult enclosure. 

The adult enclosure is 9' long and almost 5' wide and stands about 4' tall. I got it off of a family online who made it for stingrays but couldn't keep it holding water.

The problem i have is 'Spike' my AA is a year younger (born '10) than 'Sprinkles' (born (09) my B&W and is a good deal smaller as well. Both were guessed to be female by Bobby when he shipped them to me.

Any thoughts on what i should do? I would love to move spike from her 75 gallon to the huge one but not if it'll get her killed. 

Thanks so much everyone! I know i need photo updates soon.


----------



## james.w (Jun 16, 2011)

Have you tried letting them roam or hang together in the tub, just to see how they get along? Some will get along, some won't. How much bigger is the B&W?


----------



## crox (Jun 16, 2011)

only like 4 or 5 inches longer but sprinkles is thicker too, i just held sprinkles in front of spikes cage for the 1st time and she just walked calmly up to the glass and they both kinda looked at eachother and flicked tongues for a while. But till then no they havnt ever.


----------



## james.w (Jun 16, 2011)

I would try putting them both in the bathtub, or let them roam in the bathroom and see how they do.


----------



## crox (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok yeah my friend said hed come over and help me do that friday. Would once like that be good enough to see if they'd be ok to be house together? or should i do it a couple times or more?


----------



## james.w (Jun 16, 2011)

I would do it a couple times, and then put them in the cage together and keep an eye on them for a few hours. Just so you know anything could happen at anytime.


----------



## crox (Jun 16, 2011)

okay, noted. Thanks for you help. I hope this works out.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 16, 2011)

Personally I think it's a bad idea to house them together, even when they are the same size. There have been a few reports of Tegus that typically get along fine suddenly have an aggressive incident. In this takes place while you are not there to seperate them things could go very wrong. 

In my opinion, it's best to house them seperately and let them intermingle under supervision...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hav two that stay together right now Tonka who is a very sweet male he is always trying to get into other lizards cages especially my savannah. I have him with a 2010 extreme it is quite a size diference I do however have another enclosure in case there are problems. I would let the hang out with eachother see how it goes just be prepared if things go poorly.


----------



## Orion (Jun 17, 2011)

I had 2 females and a male together over the winter, they got along great. Then about 2 months ago the one female started attack the other. I separated them and have tried to reintroduce them into the same enclosure, but within 2 days or later the other female starts attacking the first. I am thinking it has something due to breeding season but I cant be sure. The aggressive female never bothers the male. I keep them in separate enclosures now. They roam free daily and have no issues they just cant live together.


----------

